# Deer Contest pics & entry thread



## Ignition kid

Hey guys post your kill pics and your scores and what team its for your kill for this seasons contest.
Thanks,
Clint


----------



## MOhunter13

Here he is for Team 6 the Antler Assasins!!!!!
























Biggun Huh?


----------



## skulzhead

ttt


----------



## N7709K

Quick question

for bucks we're going gross score right?


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Quick question
> 
> for bucks we're going gross score right?


yep, I don't like net score anyways, the score always needs to be what all the deer grew in antler size.


----------



## cali hunter

okay well u need to pm a mod and tell him to make it sticky for us! and im in school so ill post up pics when i get home!


----------



## 4hArcher

50 points for team 5!


----------



## Ignition kid

good job 4-H archer now Team 5 has 50 points.


----------



## Ignition kid

By the way guys if you kill, when you posts your pics you need to put the amount of points you get for it along with your team number so I can keep track.


----------



## Wolfey

shot this buck on Tuesday. Grossed 133 2/8


----------



## skulzhead

5A. Acceptable photos (these types of photos will score points):
a) photo of bow, deer, and hunter in the field
b) photo of bow and deer in the field
c) photo of bow, deer, and hunter in the back of a truck at home
d) photo of bow and deer in the back of a truck
e) photo of bow and deer with skin still on and hanging in a garage


----------



## Ignition kid

Wolfey said:


> shot this buck on Tuesday. Grossed 133 2/8


Nice deer, but we need a date on this , I believe you shot it now but everyone else might not.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

Ignition kid said:


> Nice deer, but we need a date on this , I believe you shot it now but everyone else might not.


 how can he get a score for this theres no pic of his bow in it that i see


----------



## Wolfey

i definitely shot that buck this year. I didnt bring my bow with cause I didnt think of taking pics with it with the buck but its the same bow I shot this buck with last year


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

Wolfey said:


> i definitely shot that buck this year. I didnt bring my bow with cause I didnt think of taking pics with it with the buck but its the same bow I shot this buck with last year


 no prob i just dont see how you can get a score without following the pic rules


----------



## Ignition kid

Wolfey said:


> i definitely shot that buck this year. I didnt bring my bow with cause I didnt think of taking pics with it with the buck but its the same bow I shot this buck with last year


allright well I believe you, but the second buck that you took last year doesn't cont if you didn't know since the only ones that will count are for this year, so what team are you on so I can know where to put the score, unless you want to donate it to team 5


----------



## N7709K

Ignition kid said:


> allright well I believe you, but the second buck that you took last year doesn't cont if you didn't know since the only ones that will count are for this year, so what team are you on so I can know where to put the score, unless you want to donate it to team 5


5. Your deer (not just horns and cape) and the bow must be in the picture. You do not have to be in the picture, but it is encouraged. ABSOLUTELY NO EXCUSES ACCEPTED HERE! THE BOW MUST BE THERE IN THE PICTURE! If your bow is not in the picture then that picture will not count toward scoring any points for your team. Memorize this rule and don’t forget it when you hunt!

5A. Acceptable photos (these types of photos will score points):
a) photo of bow, deer, and hunter in the field
b) photo of bow and deer in the field
c) photo of bow, deer, and hunter in the back of a truck at home
d) photo of bow and deer in the back of a truck
e) photo of bow and deer with skin still on and hanging in a garage

5B. Unacceptable photos (NO POINTS AWARDED for these types of photos):
a) photo of deer without your bow in the same photo
b) photo of just a set of horns or a European mount and your bow
c) photo of your mount from the taxidermist and your bow
d) photo of skinned carcass with bow in your garage

just wondering as to why we got all these rules if were not gonna follow them?...


----------



## Ignition kid

Well if we're going by the rules then Wolfey needs a pic of him, the deer, and the bow so everyone here will be happy and so we won't have anymore discussion on this.


N7709K said:


> 5. Your deer (not just horns and cape) and the bow must be in the picture. You do not have to be in the picture, but it is encouraged. ABSOLUTELY NO EXCUSES ACCEPTED HERE! THE BOW MUST BE THERE IN THE PICTURE! If your bow is not in the picture then that picture will not count toward scoring any points for your team. Memorize this rule and don’t forget it when you hunt!
> 
> 5A. Acceptable photos (these types of photos will score points):
> a) photo of bow, deer, and hunter in the field
> b) photo of bow and deer in the field
> c) photo of bow, deer, and hunter in the back of a truck at home
> d) photo of bow and deer in the back of a truck
> e) photo of bow and deer with skin still on and hanging in a garage
> 
> 5B. Unacceptable photos (NO POINTS AWARDED for these types of photos):
> a) photo of deer without your bow in the same photo
> b) photo of just a set of horns or a European mount and your bow
> c) photo of your mount from the taxidermist and your bow
> d) photo of skinned carcass with bow in your garage
> 
> just wondering as to why we got all these rules if were not gonna follow them?...


----------



## cali hunter

holy cow!!! come guys it just a friendly competion let the guy enter in his buck! its not like we are going for money here!
i mean come on its not that big of a deal! im sure he is a honest guy, if someone has to lie about something like this then holy **** there is something wrong with u!!!
congrats on the awsome buck wolfey!!!! keep up the good work!


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

rules are rules in my opinion


----------



## Ignition kid

cali hunter said:


> holy cow!!! come guys it just a friendly competion let the guy enter in his buck! its not like we are going for money here!
> i mean come on its not that big of a deal! im sure he is a honest guy, if someone has to lie about something like this then holy **** there is something wrong with u!!!
> congrats on the awsome buck wolfey!!!! keep up the good work!


I believe him it's just some other don't, well I say whatever his score is then that will go for his team because I believe him.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

is it to late to enter?


----------



## Ignition kid

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> is it to late to enter?


I'm sorry but it is, just be on the look out around spring turkey season since we'll have a turkey contest.


----------



## dutch07

killed a doe saturday night ill post pics when i get home


----------



## PSE.Stinger

man i shot a doe this mornin openin day here in virginia gut her took a picture took her home and skined her....completly forgot to get a picture with the bow in..kinda sucks


----------



## Ignition kid

PSE.Stinger said:


> man i shot a doe this mornin openin day here in virginia gut her took a picture took her home and skined her....completly forgot to get a picture with the bow in..kinda sucks


 that's allright, as long as the date is right on the picture I see nothing wrong with submitting it. Comgrats to ya and Dutch07


----------



## PSE.Stinger

Ignition kid said:


> that's allright, as long as the date is right on the picture I see nothing wrong with submitting it. Comgrats to ya and Dutch07


ha i took the picture on a cell phone so it doesnt ill still put the picture up iam sure ill kill another its no big deal


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=538018&l=d0ac70b331&id=100000079749894

I forgot to get my bow in the picture but you can tell it's from this year because I'm wearing Break Up Infinity. I'm on team 3


----------



## Ignition kid

allright that's 50 points for team 3
also I noticed that the date that it was added was October 1st.


IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=538018&l=d0ac70b331&id=100000079749894
> 
> I forgot to get my bow in the picture but you can tell it's from this year because I'm wearing Break Up Infinity. I'm on team 3


----------



## Dwill

4HArcher doesnt have a date? Not trying to be mean but i noticed ya'll wouldnt accept other ppls deer because of no date!? but i think its hard to get a date on a picture...Im gonna carry a piece of paper and a Sharpie and write the date then take the picture because thats the only way i know to do so


----------



## N7709K

Ignition kid said:


> Hey guys post your kill pics and your scores and what team its for your kill for this seasons contest.
> Thanks,
> Clint


Just wondering as to why we don't need to have our bows in the pics


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

N7709K said:


> Just wondering as to why we don't need to have our bows in the pics


 Im wondering the same thing we have all these rules to follow with the pics and yet no one is following them and getting points for there deer. Clint if your gonna make all these rules then at least abide by them.


----------



## Ignition kid

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> Im wondering the same thing we have all these rules to follow with the pics and yet no one is following them and getting points for there deer. Clint if your gonna make all these rules then at least abide by them.


 well if you guys want it that way than so be it, the bow has to be in the picture with the deer.

So just to let everyone know now the BOW NEEDS TO BE IN THE PICTURE WITH THE DEER OR IT DOESN'T COUNT for your team.


----------



## Ignition kid

I don't think I will be able to count it for your team unless I get a picture of you and your bow with it in the picture, sorry but that's the rules and if I don't go by them people will start to get a temper tantrem and start complaining and we don't want any of that so it's either you have a picture with your bow in it with the deer or no points for you, sorry but it's the rules.


IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=538018&l=d0ac70b331&id=100000079749894
> 
> I forgot to get my bow in the picture but you can tell it's from this year because I'm wearing Break Up Infinity. I'm on team 3


----------



## Ignition kid

Ignition kid said:


> allright that's 50 points for team 3
> also I noticed that the date that it was added was October 1st.


Allright guys, it's not 50 points unless he gets a picture of it with his bow in it, happy?


----------



## Ignition kid

Wolfey said:


> shot this buck on Tuesday. Grossed 133 2/8


Hey I'm gonna need a picture like that except with your bow in it as well or else it won't count, it's the rules.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

I really don't see why the bow needs to be in the picture. It doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Dwill

I think the bow needs to be in the picture


----------



## muzzyman1212

rules are rules


----------



## Ignition kid

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> I really don't see why the bow needs to be in the picture. It doesn't prove anything.


the rules are the rules and if I don't apply by them or if someone doesn't include their bow in the photo the complaining and arguing will start.......again.


----------



## Dwill

I dont think anyone was complaining as much as you are givin credit


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

Will it count if i take a picture of my bow next to the backstraps


----------



## Questie

Next year we should take away that stupid bow rule...


----------



## hunter14

I dont mind the bow rule, but most of us forget it because we are to excited and completley forget.


----------



## Dwill

I think the bow rule should definatly stay! either that or good entry or exit holes! so we know it was a bow kill


----------



## whitetailfreak1

Ignition Kid I dont even know why you try.....i would of given up by now with everyone moanin and gronin about every little thing....but i guess just keep up the good work


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

What is stopping me from killing a deer with a gun and then taking a picture of it with my bow in the picture?


----------



## Ignition kid

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> What is stopping me from killing a deer with a gun and then taking a picture of it with my bow in the picture?


 ya that's true, I'm just going to say that I believe you on your kill no matter what everyone else is saying, I mean come on, is it that big of a deal, next year we'll be clear with it or t just have the blood covered arrow in the picturewhich to me seems more believe able than a bow in the picture since what you said can happen, or show the broadhead hole in the deer that you shot.


----------



## Ignition kid

whitetailfreak1 said:


> Ignition Kid I dont even know why you try.....i would of given up by now with everyone moanin and gronin about every little thing....but i guess just keep up the good work


 It's patience, and yes it's aggrivating but our next contest if I volunteer (most likely unless someone does and gets it befor me) I will have to make the rules very clear and I guess we'll have to be stricter on them)


----------



## Ignition kid

*Allright, i'm going to let all of the pictures from the deer this year that are allready posted count for their team, but after this i would highly recommend having your bow in the picture with your bowkill or i'd actually rather a picture of your blood-covered arrow in the picture with the deer which to me is better proof, and i don't want anymore comments about the previous pictures, i just made some mistakes but hey it happens but from now on i want to see a bow or more importantly to me a blood covered arrow in the picture or another picture on the next or same post of your red arrow.*
Thanks,
Clint


----------



## Ignition kid

*Deer down for team #5*

I shot this spike this evening (saturday) with my bow, my first bow buck and second der with a bow and my 5th deer ever, I'll tell the whole story when I get back home, so 50 points for team #5.


----------



## hunter14

50 points for team 6


----------



## Ignition kid

hunter14 said:


> 50 points for team 6


 nice!


----------



## hunter14

Ignition kid said:


> nice!


Thanks, congrats yo you man!


----------



## Ignition kid

hunter14 said:


> Thanks, congrats yo you man!


 thanks


----------



## mathewsshooter9

Ignition kid said:


> Hey guys post your kill pics and your scores and what team its for your kill for this seasons contest.
> Thanks,
> Clint












here are mine doe 6 point and the hole is a butten buck only pic


----------



## Ignition kid

I can't see the picture, could you try it again?
Thanks,
Clint


mathewsshooter9 said:


> here are mine doe 6 point and the hole is a butten buck only pic


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

hunter14 said:


> 50 points for team 6


 congrats man were finally on the board! Ill try to get us 50 more on saturday when season opens up!


----------



## willculbertson

team one doe..


----------



## Dwill

Went out this morning and jumped one walkin in..my friend had two run by her at about 60 so nothing yet


----------



## huntingfishing

> team one doe..


nice deer


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=561340&l=239337076c&id=100000079749894

I killed this button buck this morning. 50 pts for team 3


----------



## Ignition kid

Good job guys, I guess after a few people started killing some then all of them came on in.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=563412&l=bc1e13828e&id=100000079749894

Killed this doe tonight. My last time using the T3s. Got almost no penetration. Arrow broke off at the tip. No blood trail. Only found her by luck. This is the second time it has happened this season. Im going to a fixed blade


----------



## Buck-Bomb

*Team 5*

50 points for team 5


----------



## Ignition kid

Buck-Bomb said:


> 50 points for team 5


 allright, team 5 is getting it done!


----------



## Ignition kid

*Another one bites the dust!*

Heres another 50 points for team #5, shot her Saturday evening, double shoulder shot passed through both shoulders and she ran 50 yards and piled up.
Clint


----------



## Ignition kid

Allright guys, so far every team has a deer except team #2 and Team #4 are you guys awake or even hunting, and I also need to know which team Wolfey is on since I can't remember and if I don't know the team I won't put the score down unless you want me to put it on my team . Team 5 is in the lead with 200 points, team 3 has 150 points (thanks to IL bowhunter), and team#6 and team#1 each have 50 points. Keep it up guys and I am very proud to be around such good bowhunters!
Clint


----------



## Dwill

I'm heading out hunting as I type! I'm team 2, I just havent had one come on in range yet!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

im on team two, hopefully i will shoot one halloween weekend, i could make up to 150 points for team 2


----------



## Indianayounggun

alright guys i shot a 9 point last night and i havent had him scored yet but will when we got to the taxidermist tommorow so i will then but i dont know how to post pictures... sorry im a newbie to this haha........ we guessed him at scoring 120 or so.


----------



## Dwill

Nothin happening this evening here...were gonna have to have a break in the weather its too hot


----------



## Ignition kid

well young gun get him scored NOT by guessing and gets some pics up all u have 2 do is post an actual reply (not quick replay and after you type in whatever u want scroll down and there will be a manage attachments button, clivk on it, then there will be a browse button. click on it and find your picture on that and click on your picture that you want to put and then click ok once that is done and post the reply. It sounds like alot but it really isn't.


----------



## Indianayounggun

ya haha i am getting him scored tonite


----------



## Indianayounggun

okay that didnt work..... it said that the picture failed to upload so here is an attachment to my face book piture of him........................... http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...4&set=a.113760182015949.11726.100001459030987


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

it didnt work bud.


----------



## Indianayounggun

the facebook didnt work?


----------



## Indianayounggun

shoot oaky well does anyone know how i vould upload them... im lost haha


----------



## hunter14

Indianayounggun said:


> shoot oaky well does anyone know how i vould upload them... im lost haha


Go to photobucket.com

sign up (its free) and just upload the pictures from your computer


----------



## Indianayounggun

okay so i got the pictures on photobucket... what do i do now???


----------



## Indianayounggun

http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/14zieglerb/?action=view&current=018.jpg


----------



## Indianayounggun

haha yay i finally got it haha it is on the photobucket link in reply 81 also we just dropped him off at the taxidermist and they scored him at 117 3/8 so i guess it is 117 for team number 4


----------



## Dwill

Click on the picture on photobucket and then to the left there is a IMG code..copy it...then come back over here and click INSERT IMAGE then paste the code there


----------



## Indianayounggun




----------



## Dwill

Nice buck!!


----------



## Indianayounggun

ya i was proud of him. especially since he is my first buck, and with a bow too.


----------



## Dwill

I'd be extremely happy with him!


----------



## Indianayounggun

haha ya im pretty well happy with him


----------



## hunter14

Hey you got it!!

Congrats man!


----------



## Indianayounggun

Haha thanks


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

Indianayounggun said:


>


The buck scored 117?


----------



## hunter14

I was thinking the same, but it doesnt matter man!


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

Haha i know I was just surprised!


----------



## Ignition kid

Ya I was thinking the same thing how he would score 117" but hey you guys scored him so ya team 4 has 117 points so you guys are in 3rd place way to go man.

Next year I think what I will do about the buck rule is any deer is 50 points and if it's a buck whatever amount of inches his rack is then that will be added to the 50 points, so next year if we have that rule a buck scoring 120" will have a total score of 170 points for his team, but don't use that system this year since we allready have a scoring system made for this contest.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

Ignition kid said:


> Ya I was thinking the same thing how he would score 117" but hey you guys scored him so ya team 4 has 117 points so you guys are in 3rd place way to go man.
> 
> Next year I think what I will do about the buck rule is any deer is 50 points and if it's a buck whatever amount of inches his rack is then that will be added to the 50 points, so next year if we have that rule a buck scoring 120" will have a total score of 170 points for his team, but don't use that system this year since we allready have a scoring system made for this contest.


I think they were using centimeters Haha j/k..


----------



## Dwill

Ignition kid said:


> Ya I was thinking the same thing how he would score 117" but hey you guys scored him so ya team 4 has 117 points so you guys are in 3rd place way to go man.
> 
> Next year I think what I will do about the buck rule is any deer is 50 points and if it's a buck whatever amount of inches his rack is then that will be added to the 50 points, so next year if we have that rule a buck scoring 120" will have a total score of 170 points for his team, but don't use that system this year since we allready have a scoring system made for this contest.


I think it should be does 50 and ANY buck like 100 or 150! Because thats not really fair when people who live in states that are managed and they have 200+ bucks when in Alabama they dont get anywhere near 200+.. there no management here.. only 3 bucks a year and that came in last year but no one follows it because you can print off tags on the internet..i think it should be set at a certain number it would also make things easier because we have never scored any of our deer and im sure other havent


----------



## Indianayounggun

ya the pictures make him look really small but he really did score that haha had him scored at a taxidermists in seymour Indiana haha well the scoring is all him measurments times two right hahaah just kidding


----------



## Rory/MO

Indianayounggun, congrats on the buck!! But are you sure he scored 117? Do you have any more pictures? I shot this one a couple years ago and he went 115 5/8 gross.


----------



## Indianayounggun

umm ya i have some more but they are cell phone pictures??


----------



## muzzyman1212

to post a cell phone picture just send them as a mms to your email then save the pictures to your computer and then upload them on photobucket
i shot this buck last year and he went a little over 85 net probably about 95-100 gross, so 117?


----------



## Ignition kid

As for next years scoring points, maybe southern states like Florida, Georgia, Alabama where bucks don't get as big as up in other states can submit 1 more buck or 1 more doe to make up the difference or something, or what we may try to do is have teams divided up to where you get a mixture of team members from different states so each team has a chance of getting a "northern" or "western whitetail that will generally have a bigger rack or something.


----------



## Ignition kid

Hey guys for the prize for the winning team I believe I will be getting the winning team some pretty sharp looking arrow wraps for each member of the winning team, not a whole dozen for each team member (are u crazy I'm not rich! but I am thinking of going with that route for the prize, and if not I guarantee you that you will definitely want to have it!
Clint


----------



## Indianayounggun

okay here is another picture of my buck..... now i will have to say that seeing those other two deer i am nnot sure as to how accurate that scoring was, like i said i didnt score him the taxidermist did and he scored him at 117 3/8 but he could be wrong so i dont know what is fair to do should we just leave it as 50 points for now and wait till i can get him scored somewhere that has offical scoring. Like i said this is my first buck so i didnt really know what he was doing after he started scoring but it seemed like he was doing it the right way... ignition kid i geuss it is kind of to your descresion..... im not trying to cheat my team into any points by any means so i want what is fair as well.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Ignition kid said:


> As for next years scoring points, maybe southern states like Florida, Georgia, Alabama where bucks don't get as big as up in other states


hey dont forget Arkansas :teeth::teeth:


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

theres no way that deer was 117 inches my dad has a buck on the wall thats double the size and is only 125 5/8


----------



## jaho

forgot south carolina too


muzzyman1212 said:


> hey dont forget Arkansas :teeth::teeth:


----------



## Ignition kid

Seeing how some people doubt the score of 117" I guess for now he's 50 points and once you get an official score or someone who has done it before 2 score it then we will have his actual rack score for your team so we aren't having any real arguments.


----------



## Indianayounggun

ha sounds good man sorry for the confusion and also i was just making sure....... since i entered this deer into the contest if i kill another buck in Ohio and he is alot bigger then can i still enter him into the contest and just forget about this buck?


----------



## Ignition kid

Indianayounggun said:


> ha sounds good man sorry for the confusion and also i was just making sure....... since i entered this deer into the contest if i kill another buck in Ohio and he is alot bigger then can i still enter him into the contest and just forget about this buck?


Um, if I remember right (no kidding around, I'm not being sarcastic at all right now) I think the rules are that if you have allready entered 1 buck (actually entered it) and then u kill another 1 that you can't replace the 1 you counted in with another buck. I will check here in just a second 2 see what I have down for the scoring and rules.


----------



## Ignition kid

okay I just checked the rules and you can enter your buck you shot now for your team, and if you kill a larger one you can replace this buck with that one and have the bigger one count for your team. And keep in mind you can only count 2 deer for your team, the rules say that only 2 deer per person, 1 doe and 1 buck or 2 does, can be counted 4 your team which I kind of forgot about but if you have allready counted 2 deer for you and for your team and you kill something that will score more you can replace one of the scores or both of them for your bigger deer. So now that I remember the 2 deer only score team #3 actually only has 100 points since ILbowhunter sorry buy u can only count in 2 deer total and you may have been really lucky if I hadn't had to check the rules but if anybody that has allready scored 2 or more deer for their team (me and ILbowhunter that I can think of as of right now) can replace one of the scores of one of your deer if you harvest a higher scoring deer for your team or if you kill 2 deer that both have higher scores u can do that as well. So that's just to clear things up.
Thanks,
Clint


----------



## Indianayounggun

alright thanks for the info man


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

Ok so if I get a buck I can replace one of the scores with it?


----------



## Indianayounggun

If I understand right yes you can


----------



## Ignition kid

Yes IL bowhunter you can, that's what the rules say and I really like it especially since I have allready killed and entered 2 deer this year thankfully.


----------



## Austin Ogarek

thats a huge doe! how much did it weigh?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

ok heres the scoop guys, i shot my first deer ever friday night, but when i got to it, i didnt have a camera and it was dark out, and by the time i got a pic, my bow was run over by the atv, and we were at the gut pile, and i didnt want to take my bow to a gut pile to gut a deer. but i have proof that it was my 1st deer, if you need to see a pic, i still have my bloody arrow. and i need points, but i dont think it shall count against me. here ill explain the story: i was sittin in the stand, and i had two does come in, and i stopped them at 25 yards and plugged the one double lung. but i need Clint to let me have my points.


----------



## hunter14

Austin Ogarek said:


> thats a huge doe! how much did it weigh?


whos?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

ttt


----------



## SET THE HOOK

Hey ignition, he really doesnt care either way, but if you knew the circumstances of the night, you would of know the bow in the pic at 8pm in the dark wasnt really a option,,incase you guys are questioning if he killed it or not...heres the play by play when it was going down, read posts #1003 to #1023

i mean really what are you guys playing for a happy meal? LOL cant see why his team wont get the points! all my replies on the thread were to buddies of mine , check the time and dates.



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1260427&page=26


----------



## skulzhead

so i wonder what team 5 arrow wraps look like


----------



## Rory/MO

Lol I know I don't have a say in it, but I ran one of these on a different site, and rules are rules.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

ok im gunna say this, i wasnt with my dad when i shot this deer, he was hunting somewhere else, by the time got up by me it was 730. i got a tag on it and went to the house to drop our stuff off, grab the camera and go to the gut pile. im not gunna bring my bow to a gut pile to gut my deer. i totally think the bow rule is the most pointless rule there could be. i still have my arrow that is bloody and still has hair on it, but i mean c'mon, my team has no points yet, and i know 3 people on this site who knows this is my first deer, N7709K, hunter14, and mathewsju. i personally know mathewsju, pm them, they know.


----------



## hunter14

Ya boys, I know 12-ringer did shoot it with his bow, I know that for a fact. And yes, who would bring their bow with them when its past legal light and you know your deer is down. 50 points for his team IMO


----------



## Rory/MO

Take a picture with the bow and the deer after you got back to the truck or house?


----------



## SET THE HOOK

Nope, no pic was taken at the truck or house , deer was rushed to registration before it closed, so who doesn't believe he shot it? Or are you scared of someone getting 50 points? Real easy to lose people for your contests like this, you can clearly tell he shot one but rules are rules don't worry 12 I will get you wraps lol


----------



## Rory/MO

I'm not even in the contest I'm just saying it from experience from running one of these before and from a non-biased point of view.. If you let this rule slide this time then why need pictures for any of the deer? What rules do you allow people to break if you don't follow them by the book? Plus it's an internet contest, him not getting his points isn't life or death..


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

ok im done with this pointless contest, ill have my dad get me wraps, and rory, ignition kid let that rule slide twice for two other kids. i mean my god, how much more proof do i need? that is the most dumb rule ever. you guys have fun. some friendly contest is not too friendly no more only because i dont get points for no bow, when two other people do, thats not fair. and i didnt have time to take alot of pics, it was gutting, then off to registeration, then to the processer. so whatever this isnt fair, i drop out. that was the only opportunity i had to get points for my team. so goodbye. have fun with this lame contest and the lame rules.


----------



## muzzyman1212

so you quit because you cant register 1 little doe?? Also no body has let the rule slide for anyone else


----------



## N7709K

I think that area of wi may be eab... 

Cut him some slack, its his first deer


----------



## muzzyman1212

eab?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

its not EAB, and muzzyman, it means EARN A BUCK. that area of WI is herd control


----------



## SET THE HOOK

No eab, his first deer! sorry muzzy he wanted to enter his deer and it was small, but for a kid like you , you know PROstaffs and all , I would expect more then a slam on someones little deer, please do everyone the honors and post up some Arkansas BIG bucks you taken.

as far as rule changes...think muzzy needs to learn to read a bit better...try reading posts 11 through 50


----------



## bdman

well i wish i would have signd up for this, i could have helpd the Indiana boys out! shot a gross 167 on halloween!
but every body those are some great looking deer and keep up the good work!! good luck the rest of season!


----------



## N7709K

My mistake Rob/dylan.. wasn't sure if that part of WI was eab... 


If you want i'll see what i can do


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

no, forget about it. Im not doing these stupid contests no more. they always turn out unfair. this is all trust, and i cant believe people dont believe me because of a bow. then its not fair when Clint lets the rule slide for like three people, and then he wont let it slide for me.


----------



## Rory/MO

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> no, forget about it. Im not doing these stupid contests no more. they always turn out unfair. this is all trust, and i cant believe people dont believe me because of a bow. then its not fair when Clint lets the rule slide for like three people, and then he wont let it slide for me.


Well if he let the other people slide without a picture then he should let you slide.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

exactly. But i dont need people saying stuff about my 1st deer. And if i wanted to cheat. I coulda used the nice buck my dad shot. So im not cheating. Im honest.


----------



## Ignition kid

I never even said I didnt believe you 12 ring shooter I have been hunting these past few days and i actually shot a doe but I cant count it since I have allready scored 2 deer and havent had anything to replace one of them with something bigger. But I trust you and everybody else and if somebody here thinks otherwise you can take your comment and shove it up your you know what. And besides what's 50 points anyways.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

thank you. guys dont need to make a stink about my first deer, even if it is a small deer, i guarentee 60% of people on here didnt shoot a huge deer for their first one, team two only has one deer now, team 5 has like 6 or 7


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> thank you. guys dont need to make a stink about my first deer, even if it is a small deer, i guarentee 60% of people on here didnt shoot a huge deer for their first one, team two only has one deer now, team 5 has like 6 or 7


I find it bs that you cant enter your deer but clint let the rules slide for others. Thats not fair for you or your team. Let him enter the deer!


----------



## muzzyman1212

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> thank you. guys dont need to make a stink about my first deer, even if it is a small deer, i guarentee 60% of people on here didnt shoot a huge deer for their first one, team two only has one deer now, team 5 has like 6 or 7


I didnt mean for it to hurt your feelings because I said little, my first deer was a button buck. All I meant by little was its not like you were trying to submit a once in a lifetime buck.


----------



## N7709K

it may not have been a buck, but it is a once in a lifetime deer.. you can only have one first


----------



## Ignition kid

I want 2 apologize for the way I said my last comment since I dont mean to be that mean with stuff like that but anybody that disagrees with me letting 12 ring shooter's deer or everybody that has entered a deer and forgot a picture please keep your comments to yourself since noby likes complainers and besides its just a simple contest.


----------



## 09Admiral

im not in the contest and thank goodness i aint but this is has just got way to out of hand!


----------



## martinbows777

Ok Here is a hard earned 50 points for team 2......My first buck. Ive been hunting hard everyday. KILLED 11/3/10


----------



## Ignition kid

Good job man and congrats to ya! Don't be ashamed at all my first bow buck was a cowhorn spike and I'm as proud as they get. Any animal with a bow is a trophy and most take a lot to earn so thumbs up to ya!


----------



## Austin Ogarek

the mule deer doe


----------



## hunter14

Austin Ogarek said:


> the mule deer doe


MMM, Dont really know, around 200ish


----------



## willculbertson

what is the point standers as of now?


----------



## Ignition kid

willculbertson said:


> what is the point standers as of now?


I would like to have a pic of you and the animal and your bow, and if not I would at least like to see the arrow you shot it with but if you can't then it will be okay, I mean it's not we HAVE to have evidence or anything like that its just a game of trust I guess is what you could say, and the regular scoring rules are the same as they are in my last post saying about the rules.
Clint


----------



## MOhunter13

Heres mine i shot November 6 at 7:52 am http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1350782


Havent got him scored yet but it will be fore team 6 Antler Assasins


----------



## Ignition kid

Good job, as far as we know team 6 has 50 more points and we will keep it at that until we get the buck's score.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

Ignition kid said:


> Good job, as far as we know team 6 has 50 more points and we will keep it at that until we get the buck's score.


so whats that 100 for us until he gets it scored? Or am i wrong im just tryin to see where we stack up against the competition lol


----------



## Ignition kid

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> so whats that 100 for us until he gets it scored? Or am i wrong im just tryin to see where we stack up against the competition lol


 As of right now you guys have a total of 100 points until he gets his scored then it will be more than that but we will have to wait and see what his buck scores.


----------



## hunter14

MOhunter13 said:


> Heres mine i shot November 6 at 7:52 am http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1350782
> 
> 
> Havent got him scored yet but it will be fore team 6 Antler Assasins


Yeah man!!!! awesome ******! Im sure he will be in the 150's


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

Ignition kid said:


> As of right now you guys have a total of 100 points until he gets his scored then it will be more than that but we will have to wait and see what his buck scores.


aight sounds good


----------



## MOhunter13

sorry guys. im hoping the taxi will score him. i wish i could have before we dropped him off but he live 2 and 1/2 hours so we had to drop him off and get back home


----------



## isaacdahl

Here's the doe I shot last Sunday...


----------



## Ignition kid

that's a big doe! Good job!


----------



## PSE Kid

4hArcher said:


> 50 points for team 5!


dude, im diggin the microburner with the frikin 12 inch stinger and like 17oz weight, holy crap.


----------



## Questie

*Hmmm...*

Alright, complicated story here...

I shot this buck on the 13th, but we didn't find it until this Friday (the 19th). My ma and pa found it while I was at school and sawed off the head and took the broken arrow out since it was already inedible once the vultures got to it. (The head smelled awful). So I took a picture with my bow and the arrow and me in it, but just the head. I buried the skull in my backyard for the worms to eat, and the antlers are above ground and I can dig it up if you really want to see it.

But on a side note -- My first kill, bow kill, and buck  










EDIT: Oh yeah, I haven't scored it yet, but I will soon.
EDIT EDIT: And I'm on team 4.


----------



## Ignition kid

Good deal Questie, nice buck, and how come you didn't find him until now, a bad shot or something? just curious.


----------



## outdoorsman3

damn  i dont have my bow in the pic cause we found it the next morning. so there is not point in my entering.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

outdoorsman3 said:


> damn  i dont have my bow in the pic cause we found it the next morning. so there is not point in my entering.


if you read thru everything, it states that you can have a pic of the bloody arrow, or just you and the deer, its all honesty. and your not on a team, you missed the signups


----------



## Ignition kid

outdoorsman3 said:


> damn  i dont have my bow in the pic cause we found it the next morning. so there is not point in my entering.


I don't think that you were here for the sign-ups though so it wouldn't count, but I'd like to see a pic of the buck that you shot though.
our next contest will be the spring turkey contest and I will be sure to let you know when the sign-ups start


----------



## hunter14

Thats awesome! Good to see girls are wacking deer!!


----------



## Questie

Ignition kid said:


> Good deal Questie, nice buck, and how come you didn't find him until now, a bad shot or something? just curious.


Yeah, I got nervous and shot pretty fast -- I think I might've hit the shoulderblade a bit.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> if you read thru everything, it states that you can have a pic of the bloody arrow, or just you and the deer, its all honesty. and your not on a team, you missed the signups


Did this recently change i just shot a nice muley and whitetail in kansas but it was late and i didnt have the bow so it wasnt in the picture with me. So i wasnt going to enter it because i thought u had to have deer, bow, and me in it


----------



## Ignition kid

Questie said:


> Yeah, I got nervous and shot pretty fast -- I think I might've hit the shoulderblade a bit.


oh well, it happens, and at least you found it, I shot a doe in the shoulder here in Florida, (slightly quartering away and the opposite leg was back a tad bit more) and luckily it went through both shoulders, but I am pulling back 65# and I was pulling about 61# at the time and that Muzzy and Easton combination is very deadly!
Anyways congrats to you on your buck!


----------



## Ignition kid

Preci$e$hooter said:


> Did this recently change i just shot a nice muley and whitetail in kansas but it was late and i didnt have the bow so it wasnt in the picture with me. So i wasnt going to enter it because i thought u had to have deer, bow, and me in it


 nope if anything just show us your arrow you shot it with, this is just a game of trust and anyways who is really going to cheat on a simple contest.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

*Got it done for team6!!!*







5 pt ran off with my arrow never did find it  Anyways here he is for Team6 Antler Assasins 50pts son!


----------



## Ignition kid

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> View attachment 946783
> 5 pt ran off with my arrow never did find it  Anyways here he is for Team6 Antler Assasins 50pts son!


good job, another 50 points for team 6


----------



## hunter14

Great job boys (team 6)

Sorry, but my season ended and I wasn't able to connect with a mulie buck. Passed on a couple that i should not have. Next season.


----------



## N7709K

my season is done too... its been a fun one


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

Ive got the rest of this month to bust another one


----------



## little brox

how put pic on it wont let me


----------



## little brox

here is mine


----------



## little brox

hahaha 1000 points for me like it


----------



## willculbertson

little brox said:


> here is mine


what is that


----------



## muzzyman1212

willculbertson said:


> what is that


supposedly some guy in Louisiana caught it on his trail camera but its really photoshopped


----------



## Ignition kid

Ya I still have until February until my season is over, and where we hunt in Florida the bucks rut here in a week or so (the first rut) and then probably another in January, now where we used to hunt in Florida (the hunting club that got sold to a cattle ranch) they rutted in the first 2-3 weeks of September.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Ignition kid said:


> Ya I still have until February until my season is over


me too, my season ends February 28


----------



## Ignition kid

allright guys what's going on? Why aren't we seeing any new pictures yet, the season isn't over yet you still got at least a month and some have more than a month like me and muzzyman1212 so come on guys it's getting real dead in here so I want to see something dead!


----------



## Indianayounggun

Alright guys i dont know if you remeber the confusion we had about my buck and the validity of the first scoring of him by the taxidermist. well we got his rack back today and printed of a scoring sheet and measured him so that we know it is done correctly. Our final score came out at 96 5/8 inches so that is what goes for team 4


----------



## muzzyman1212

yeah 96 5/8 looks about right, again thats an awesome first buck especially with a bow


----------



## hoytarcherygal

nice! seeing all these pictures makes me wanna get out in the woods even more! i cant wait til i can hunt next year. anyway congrats!


Indianayounggun said:


> Alright guys i dont know if you remeber the confusion we had about my buck and the validity of the first scoring of him by the taxidermist. well we got his rack back today and printed of a scoring sheet and measured him so that we know it is done correctly. Our final score came out at 96 5/8 inches so that is what goes for team 4


----------



## willculbertson

Indianayounggun said:


> Alright guys i dont know if you remeber the confusion we had about my buck and the validity of the first scoring of him by the taxidermist. well we got his rack back today and printed of a scoring sheet and measured him so that we know it is done correctly. Our final score came out at 96 5/8 inches so that is what goes for team 4


 beautiful buck man nice going


----------



## Ignition kid

nice buck, I will be sure to add the extra points to team 5, just kidding I will put them on team 4 for ya.
or is it team 2?  Just kidding, I won't do anything like that!


----------



## Indianayounggun

hahaha thanks guys and im sorry about the confusion with the score that wasnt accurate but i think the taxidermist was just trying to give it a few more inches to make the full sneak shoulder mount sound more worth it hahahaha


----------



## Ignition kid

Indianayounggun said:


> hahaha thanks guys and im sorry about the confusion with the score that wasnt accurate but i think the taxidermist was just trying to give it a few more inches to make the full sneak shoulder mount sound more worth it hahahaha


that's a cool mount, the buck that i killed in Ohio a few years ago I had done with a well I kinda forgot at the moment what it is called but one shoulder is showing more than the other, like since mine is lookind to the left, the left shoulder is the full shoulder and the other ione is showing half of the shoulder, it looks really good and my next mount (whenever that will be lol!) I think will be either a seim-sneak or a full sneak.


----------



## Indianayounggun

haha nice well i chose that position cause thats what he looked like when i shot him so when i saw that the taxidermist could do him that way i knew thats how i wanted him done haha


----------



## Ignition kid

oh okay that's cool.


Indianayounggun said:


> haha nice well i chose that position cause thats what he looked like when i shot him so when i saw that the taxidermist could do him that way i knew thats how i wanted him done haha


----------



## muzzyman1212

Ok it has been a long season, and you said if we have a picture of the bloody arrow we get the points so here is 50 points for team 3. I stuck her yesterday, and I really appreciate her. Its getting late in the season and I didnt know if I was gonna get it done.

You can see my shot in the first picture, there wasnt much blood because I didnt get much penetration with the rage


----------



## Ignition kid

Good deal Muzzyhunter so I guess 50 points will be added to team 3.

Ya I quit using expandables after not having my arrow poke out the other end with the Bloodrunners (spike I shot) and then the next 2 deer I have shot were with a Muzzy MX-3 and both were pass-throughs, one went through both shoulders, the other was quartering away really hard and it exited the opposite front shoulder. And both of those deer went less than 60 yards with an incredible blood trail and the one I shot with the bloodrunner went about 100 yards so I'm not changing broadheads any time soon that's for sure. And the Muzzy MX-3 won the Bowhunt America's readers choice Gold for best Fixed Blade chisel type point broadhead.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Yeah I have shot them mx-3s and they are penetrating machines, not to mention the 1 1/4 cut. My grandpa shoots them and he shot a doe at 39 yards with his 55# equalizer and he got a pass thru! They are a great BH. I think I am going to buy either some mx-3's, smoke ramcats, or some magnus stinger buzzcuts 4 blade. Is there anyway you could post the standings as of now?


----------



## hoytarcherygal

Nice one! 


muzzyman1212 said:


> Ok it has been a long season, and you said if we have a picture of the bloody arrow we get the points so here is 50 points for team 3. I stuck her yesterday, and I really appreciate her. Its getting late in the season and I didnt know if I was gonna get it done.
> 
> You can see my shot in the first picture, there wasnt much blood because I didnt get much penetration with the rage


----------



## Indianayounggun

Ignition kid said:


> Good deal Muzzyhunter so I guess 50 points will be added to team 3.
> 
> Ya I quit using expandables after not having my arrow poke out the other end with the Bloodrunners (spike I shot) and then the next 2 deer I have shot were with a Muzzy MX-3 and both were pass-throughs, one went through both shoulders, the other was quartering away really hard and it exited the opposite front shoulder. And both of those deer went less than 60 yards with an incredible blood trail and the one I shot with the bloodrunner went about 100 yards so I'm not changing broadheads any time soon that's for sure. And the Muzzy MX-3 won the Bowhunt America's readers choice Gold for best Fixed Blade chisel type point broadhead.


sometimes i just cant figure out mechanical broadheads, i shot my buck with Rage 40 ke's and blew through him at 26 yards with the exit hole being 7 INCHES LONG AND 3 INCHES WIDE (he was quartering away) and he spilt tons and tons of blood all the 40 yards that he made it and my friend did the same thing with a doe he shot with his Z7 and 40 ke's but then you see and hear all the horror stories of little to no penetration with mechanicals, im almost scared to shoot them but have had such good success myself haha so now i hunt with 2 rages and 2 slick tricks as a sort of happy medium haha


----------



## Ignition kid

muzzyman1212 said:


> Yeah I have shot them mx-3s and they are penetrating machines, not to mention the 1 1/4 cut. My grandpa shoots them and he shot a doe at 39 yards with his 55# equalizer and he got a pass thru! They are a great BH. I think I am going to buy either some mx-3's, smoke ramcats, or some magnus stinger buzzcuts 4 blade. Is there anyway you could post the standings as of now?


um I will get the scores posted up for ya guys here sometime this next week snce I'm pretty bust at the time.
Thanks,
Clint


----------



## Ignition kid

Indianayounggun said:


> sometimes i just cant figure out mechanical broadheads, i shot my buck with Rage 40 ke's and blew through him at 26 yards with the exit hole being 7 INCHES LONG AND 3 INCHES WIDE (he was quartering away) and he spilt tons and tons of blood all the 40 yards that he made it and my friend did the same thing with a doe he shot with his Z7 and 40 ke's but then you see and hear all the horror stories of little to no penetration with mechanicals, im almost scared to shoot them but have had such good success myself haha so now i hunt with 2 rages and 2 slick tricks as a sort of happy medium haha


ya thats why I just quit using expandables completely since my Muyzzy MX-3's have always done good and definitely make a great blood trail.


----------



## Ignition kid

*4th deer for me, but not enough to score*

Shot this 3 pojt this morning, I let hm walk, but then my dad texted me after me telling him and he said to shoot it and not to get picky yet. My arrow went clean through it and he went about 60 yards, and he weighs about 150# which is pretty good for a Florida buck! And now I have proven my FMJ's since I just got my cam changed out and my new arrows Monday.
Merry Christmas,
Clint


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

Team 5 
Kansas mule deer


----------



## Ignition kid

Preci$e$hooter said:


> Team 5
> Kansas mule deer


good, but we need a score or else only 50 points


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

ok will get it scored


----------



## Ignition kid

Preci$e$hooter said:


> ok will get it scored


thanks


----------



## bb&d

Yea i agree with Rory/MO. Thats a nice buck! but i dont think its 117. i shot this 12 pointer September 1st and he scored 122. Just did get the mount back. And all these mounts the me and my dad have shot, only one of them is above 140. Congrats on the deer though!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3

Ignition kid said:


> I don't think that you were here for the sign-ups though so it wouldn't count, but I'd like to see a pic of the buck that you shot though.
> our next contest will be the spring turkey contest and I will be sure to let you know when the sign-ups start


im really sorry it took so long, i wasnt in on this whole thing until now  i'd love to be in on the turkey hunt!! he he is, couldnt be more proud


----------



## isaacdahl

outdoorsman3 said:


> im really sorry it took so long, i wasnt in on this whole thing until now  i'd love to be in on the turkey hunt!! he he is, couldnt be more proud


Nice job man!


----------



## outdoorsman3

isaacdahl said:


> Nice job man!


 thanks!


----------



## Ignition kid

outdoorsman3 said:


> thanks!


what team are you on, cause if you aren't on a team you're not in the contest since we had a sing-up thing for the contest.
CVongrats to ya though!


----------



## outdoorsman3

im not on a team, if you look at your previous comment it sais post a pic  ill be back next year tho!


----------



## Ignition kid

outdoorsman3 said:


> im not on a team, if you look at your previous comment it sais post a pic  ill be back next year tho!


oh okay I just didn't notice it that's all, but ya be sure to sign up next year though cause it just keeps getting better every year.


----------



## outdoorsman3

and im gonna record next year


----------



## arhoythunter

muzzyman1212 said:


> supposedly some guy in Louisiana caught it on his trail camera but its really photoshopped


Actullay all over the south. I'd hate to be that guy when it's down below 40 degrees


----------



## Ignition kid

come on guys what's the deal? Lets get some deer down on the ground, at least some updates.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

the muley of mine grossed 134


----------



## dadi1004

Look those trophy.... wow.... but when I can go hunt to get alike you did.:tongue:


----------



## Indianayounggun

this weekend is the last weekend of archery season in ohio and i am going to my cousins place to fill my either sex tag on a doe cause i didnt fill it in november. hopefully i can connect haha


----------



## Ignition kid

hey guys I think the contest is pretty close to being over, it will be at the end of this month since some states in some areas of them (including me) still have some time loeft in our hunting seasons but I will try to get our scores up this week or next week. Sorry guys I have been off the internet a while and been really busy with stuff but I will try to get the scores posted up.
Thanks,
Clint


----------



## Ignition kid

Okay guys here are the latest scores, and I think the deer contest is just about over so heres the total points for all the teams.
Team 1 has a total of 50 points, team 2 has 50 points as well, team 3 has 150 points instead of 250 since one person can only enter 2 deer total for their team according to the rules. Team 4 has a total of 147 points (50 for one doe and 97 for indiana's buck which was 96 5/8 so rounded to 97 points), team 5 has a total of 334 points and that is to where the rules apply so that each person can only submit 2 deer, I submitted 2 as well as another person on team 5 I do believe and everybody except N7709K got a deer for team 5 which is a wow for me that almost everybody killed and i forget who ut somebody killed a nice mulie and with the 50 point deduction was 84 points. So as of right now team 5 is in the lead unlessyou guys that still have hunting seasons (including me) get quite a few more deer down for your teams. This weekend is my last weekend and I hope I can get a pretty nice buck that I had seen a few weeks ago and missed at due to miscalculating the yardage (was at 20 and thought he was at 30). But awesome hunting guys all of you are just slaughtering the deer population this year. Oh and the total points of all the teams combined is 884 points!
Clint


----------



## outdoorsman3

gratz team 5


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

wow, our team was pathetic, only one deer, and that was mine.


----------



## Ignition kid

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> wow, our team was pathetic, only one deer, and that was mine.


well some people had just the right kind of luck like me (shot 4 with my bow this year, but can only submit 2 of course) and some people just didn't like my dad for example only shot 1 deer this year. Today was the last day of deer season for Florida in my area and I only seen a spike . So now I will start to get ready for deer season. We allready plowed up our food plots and will seed them next week. Now I'm going to get a tukey contest sign-up thread posted up and then we will start to get the rules which I think I have a good idea for that this year.


----------

